# Mosquito Lagoon Report



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

The last 3 trips to the lagoons, has yeilded some quality fish. The gator trout have been plentiful and aggresive.
I casted a topwater in front of a pod of 20 reds, twitched it twice and somehow pull this gator out of the pod.








The reds we seen that day weren't being very cooperative.

The next trip was the exact opposite of what the weather report called for. Cold, cloudy and just plain miserable. I did get 5 nice trout on topwater. This was the smallest of them, 2 completely swallowed the lure and needed to be released not posed for a pic, and the biggest 2 came unbuttoned as I was trying to grab them.








We seen plenty of reds, big ones, but again they weren't cooperating. We were cold and went home early.

Saturday, we got out late but we had a decent day of weather. It was windy but we had some good sun. Within 10 minutes of getting on the flat, it was obvious the reds were eager to cooperate. It wasn't long before, the first red was on and landed.








While the fight was going on we were hearing airhorns and cries for help, looking around we couldn't see anyone though. It was a couple of duck hunters, less than 150 yards from us. Copletely camoed out with decoys all around them. Knuckleheads went to gather the ducks they shot, and realized they didn't put any gas in the tank. So there dead ducks just floated away, as they sat there SOL. I give one a ride to the ramp, so he can drive to a store and get gas. Take him back to his boat and go back to catching bull reds after an hour and a half of being a good citizen.
The wind got a little worse making it harder to find them, but not hard enough.
















After a couple double ups and complete chaos, the started to move off the flat. We followed them for over a mile before they settled down. 








The sun was starting to go down and I thought that was gonna be the last fish of the day, which I was totally fine with. As we're organizing the boat for the trip back, my drag starts ripping. As I start putting heat on this fish, I know it's a monster. But I'm leaning towards it being a black drum, by the way it's fighting. 15-20 minutes later ( I'm using 15# line and 20# leader), I see the last fish of the day and it's no black drum.








A great way to end a great day. Sorry about the pic quality. All of the biggest reds I've ever caught I either don't have a pic of or the quality sucks. But they're all still vivid in my memory.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You catch more fish than the 'guides' out there dude.

I still don't know how the hell you find these bulls out there...I go out every single weekend and never see them on the flats. Maybe I'm too shallow...


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome report and sick reds!!! I'm dying to get out in ML


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Fish Slayer! Man those are some pigs. Great report, glad to see someone braved the wind. What were you catching the reds on?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

If you are shallower than a foot, then you're too shallow. But they are pretty hard to miss, in anything less than 3'. The one by the mangroves, was in less than 16" and hooked him less than 20' from the boat. Which he quickly went to 150' in no time.
They'll be roaming flats til about mid-july, then they become sparse. 

After trying multiple ways of getting them to bite (flies and artis) on the previous trips. I went prepared with select shrimp, pretty much irresistable to a sighted fish. Also, because the winds were strong I netted some finger mullet to freeline for the ones we couldn't see. They both landed fish.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

sweet shitttt!!!!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I can think of a lot of atta-boys to post, but I'll leave it at "epic catches"!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

oh yeah nice job!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice.....I really like your poling platform...Looks awesome.. That is one of a kind!!!   Isle style!!


----------

